# NRA Certified Rifle Instructor in/near Lewistown, PA needed



## lklawson (Nov 19, 2018)

NRA Certified Rifle Instructor in/near Lewistown, PA needed to assist with youth High School air rifle team.

I have a friend who has managed to convince his PA HS to start an Air Rifle team. They've put him in charge of it, even given him a budget for equipment. But he needs an NRA certified rifle instructor. Maybe an RSO too, I don't know yet.

If you can help, or put him in touch with one, respond here or PM me.

Thanks!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## pgsmith (Nov 19, 2018)

Have him check with the local Boy Scout Troops, or with their District Representative. There are usually several NRA certified instructors available as that is a requirement for utilizing the BSA shooting ranges. That way he can get one that is also familiar with youth instruction.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 19, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> Have him check with the local Boy Scout Troops, or with their District Representative. There are usually several NRA certified instructors available as that is a requirement for utilizing the BSA shooting ranges. That way he can get one that is also familiar with youth instruction.


 Excellent idea. As an NRA certified rifle instructor and boy scout certified rifle shooting merit badge counselor myself I should have thought of that.   

Peace favor your sword (mobile)


----------



## clarc9595 (Nov 15, 2019)

I suggest contacting the local shooting ranges, local forums, and even ask around the local gunstores.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 15, 2019)

clarc9595 said:


> I suggest contacting the local shooting ranges, local forums, and even ask around the local gunstores.


I appreciate your reply, but this problem was solved almost a year ago.

Peace favor your sword (mobile)


----------



## clarc9595 (Nov 16, 2019)

clarc9595 said:


> I suggest contacting the local shooting ranges, local forums, and even ask around the local gunstores.



I suggest contacting the local shooting ranges, local forums, and even ask around the local gunstores.










Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1


----------



## lklawson (Nov 16, 2019)

clarc9595 said:


> I suggest contacting the local shooting ranges, local forums, and even ask around the local gunstores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bot?


----------



## drop bear (Nov 16, 2019)

clarc9595 said:


> I suggest contacting the local shooting ranges, local forums, and even ask around the local gunstores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's find out. I can truthfully tell you everything I say is a lie.


----------

